# Jafar vs. Goku



## Narcissus (Jul 22, 2009)

Jafar is in genie form and the lamp is not present. Goku is at his peak.

Fight takes place on Earth.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Jafar is in genie form and the lamp is not present. Goku is at his peak.
> 
> Fight takes place on Earth.



So what's stopping Jafar from transmuting Goku into a fly and transporting him to the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jul 22, 2009)

A genie with the power of the universe at his finger tips vs. a planet busting saiyan...

Yeah...Goku probably gets turned into a chimpanzee.


----------



## Densoro (Jul 22, 2009)

Jafar decides to dick around a bit, so he alters physics so that all of Goku's ki attacks will home back in on their user =D


----------



## killfox (Jul 22, 2009)

How about, Jafar vs the Mask?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2009)

Goku is turned into a chicken.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 22, 2009)

Jafar would just wish him alway.


----------



## randomsurfer (Jul 22, 2009)

Even as a chicken, goku will still kick his ass. Not to mention that if you see the cartoon series, you'll realize that Genie aren't as powerful as they are thought to be.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

lol this disney/genie epidemic that has happened in the OBD is quite epic.

Jafar by curbstomp!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 22, 2009)

Goku goes Super Saiyan 4 and thereby surpasses Jafar in power. He proceeds to beat the crap out of Jafar with his mighty fists of justice.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Way to nerf Goku 
Still jafar can't kill him. BFR at best


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

Jafar can kill Goku in many ways. Millions of ways. One, by tossing in in the sun which is our favorite one to use.

He isnt "Killing" Goku, he is simply tossing him to a new home. The burden is on Goku to survive.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Jafar gives Goku allergies to every possible type of matter in existance. Including himself.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Jafar can kill Goku in many ways. Millions of ways. One, by tossing in in the sun which is our favorite one to use.
> 
> He isnt "Killing" Goku, he is simply tossing him to a new home. The burden is on Goku to survive.



No that is outright killing.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

No it isnt. Killing is shooting him in the head, breaking his neck, stabbing him, etc. All Jafar is doing is throwing Goku somewhere. The sun is killing Goku, not Jafar. The burden is on Goku to survive. Its technically not murder.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> No it isnt. Killing is shooting him in the head, breaking his neck, stabbing him, etc. All Jafar is doing is throwing Goku somewhere. The sun is killing Goku, not Jafar. The burden is on Goku to survive. Its technically not murder.



. So the Sentry didn't technically kill carnage by throwing him into the sun?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 22, 2009)

From a legal standpoint he may or may not have, but while Sentry was involved in Carnage's death, he did not actually kill Carnage. The sun did.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> From a legal standpoint he may or may not have, but while Sentry was involved in Carnage's death, he did not actually kill Carnage. The sun did.



So when I push someone down a cliff...I didn't kill them, the fall did am I right 

Im sure to use that in court.


----------



## Densoro (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, you'll still get in trouble, sure enough, but that's the legal system. Technically, yes, the fall killed them, not you =D


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 22, 2009)

The court is a human fabrication that in no way holds any authority over a genie.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> The court is a human fabrication that in no way holds any authority over a genie.



I am talking about the definition of kill.
I threw a knife at a cat and killed it, technically the knife killed the cat, not me.


----------



## Densoro (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep, though the court, being a human fabrication, will still blame you.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Referee said:


> Yep, though the court, being a human fabrication, will still blame you.



Then what definition of kill do Genie's go by? Since they are human slaves, they obviously go by the human definition of kill.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 22, 2009)

You won't mind proving it, then.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 22, 2009)

randomsurfer said:


> Even as a chicken, goku will still kick his ass. Not to mention that if you see the cartoon series, you'll realize that Genie aren't as powerful as they are thought to be.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I love your evidence.



Omega Level said:


> Way to nerf Goku
> Still jafar can't kill him. BFR at best



What the fuck are you talking about? I  didn't nerf Goku in any way. In fact, I made it so he is at his strongest. 

Oh, and want to know something really funny? Your pitiful neg has been countered by six reps I got from yesterday in the Disney thread and this one. Nice try though. 

And Jafar doesn't have to kill Goku to win the match, although he could still do so indirectly.

Cry me a river.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

The defender of good.....the counter to evil....the sword and shield of Disney........NARCISUSS


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I love your evidence.
> 
> ...



Goku at his strongest can only keep that form for 30 minutes at most. Jafar has lost his only weakness while Goku has many. This fight is unfair.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

^WAHH WAHH WAHH. Its fiction. Quit crying over it


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> ^WAHH WAHH WAHH. Its fiction. Quit crying over it



I'm not crying. I didn't know you could tell emotions through typing?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I'm not crying. I didn't know you could tell emotions through typing?



you seem butthurt.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> you seem butthurt.


You seem offended...I can read emotions through typing aswell -__-


----------



## Densoro (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually, that'd have to be closer to condescending or genuinely worried. Iunno Sazabi at all, so I'm not sure which he's more prone to ^^


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Goku at his strongest can only keep that form for 30 minutes at most. Jafar has lost his only weakness while Goku has many. This fight is unfair.



Even if the lamp was present, Goku wouldn't know to attack it. Even if I allowed to stay in SSJ3 mode for the entire battle, he still couldn't kill Jafar.

All this proves is that Dragon Ball characters cannot directly deal with Jafar and Genie.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Even if the lamp was present, Goku wouldn't know to attack it. Even if I allowed to stay in SSJ3 mode for the entire battle, he still couldn't kill Jafar.
> 
> All this proves is that Dragon Ball characters cannot directly deal with Jafar and Genie.



Then why make the thread? Spite? bait?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 22, 2009)

Considering that I am a fan of Dragon Ball Z, no. As I said, I made it as proof.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Considering that I am a fan of Dragon Ball, no. As I said, I made it as *proof*.



Bait is is then.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 22, 2009)

Jafar has numerous methods in which he can dispose of Goku, turns him into fly and teleports him to the ocean sounds the best so far.


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

While Jafar can't kill him he can cause events to lead up to his death.


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Bait is is then.



Crying is all I here from you.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jul 22, 2009)

In the 2nd movie, Jafar teleported his master into the ocean. Iago almost died as well thanks to him. Genies not being able to kill is barely a limitation.


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 22, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Goku goes Super Saiyan 4 and thereby surpasses Jafar in power. He proceeds to beat the crap out of Jafar with his mighty fists of justice.


 
Yeah Goku turns into a fail character who's fail power far surpasses Jafar.

Anyways, Jafar transmutes him into a candy


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

Goku sends him into hell  with his 10x kamehameha


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

Jafar Sends Goku into the after life again.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

now with the dragonballs inside him, he is immortal


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> now with the dragonballs inside him, he is immortal



Takes the dragon Ballz away.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> . So the Sentry didn't technically kill carnage by throwing him into the sun?



Sentry didn't chuck him into the sun, Sentry took into space and dismembered him.



randomsurfer said:


> Even as a chicken, goku will still kick his ass. Not to mention that if you see the cartoon series, you'll realize that Genie aren't as powerful as they are thought to be.




If your basing your argument on Mirage, you do realize she more powerful than _any_ Genie right.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 22, 2009)

> So the Sentry didn't technically kill carnage by throwing him into the sun?



Or Goku not killing Bebi by sending into the sun also? Since he is a genie then can always wish him alway by snaping his fingers.


----------



## tituspullo (Jul 22, 2009)

goku by speedblitz


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

Goku IC is stupid enough to let Jafar teleport him into a sun .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

tituspullo said:


> goku by speedblitz



Kinda hard to speedblitz, when you've transmuted into that of a fly, and left to drown at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 22, 2009)

What would possess you to make this thread? 

Jafar turns him into a fly and transports him into the ocean


----------



## Watchman (Jul 22, 2009)

Even if Goku speedblitzes (don't know the reaction time of Genie Jafar) he has no way to kill Jafar outside of _perhaps_ a spirit bomb charged to the level it was to kill/purify Kid Buu, which he is unlikely to get enough energy for even if Jafar just chills out and doesn't touch him for the time it takes to charge such an attack, and which even then isn't 100% certain to defeat Jafar.

Jafar, of course, will most likely even if unable to block/bypass Goku's first attack, survive, then proceed to teleport him into a sun or transmute him into an inanimate object. 

He stomps this fight.


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 22, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Even if Goku speedblitzes (don't know the reaction time of Genie Jafar) *he has no way to kill Jafar* outside of _perhaps_ a spirit bomb charged to the level it was to kill/purify Kid Buu, which he is unlikely to get enough energy for even if Jafar just chills out and doesn't touch him for the time it takes to charge such an attack, and which even then isn't 100% certain to defeat Jafar.
> 
> Jafar, of course, will most likely even if unable to block/bypass Goku's first attack, survive, then proceed to teleport him into a sun or transmute him into an inanimate object.
> 
> He stomps this fight.


 
Jafar is immortal.

As long as his Lamp stays intact, I think.


----------



## tituspullo (Jul 22, 2009)

goku speedblitzes lamp


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

tituspullo said:


> goku speedblitzes lamp



The lamps hidden away, Goku can't get to it. Read the OP.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 22, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Jafar is in genie form and the *lamp is not present. *Goku is at his peak.
> 
> Fight takes place on Earth.



Read the OP.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

There is no way for Goku to win this, as Genie-Jafar has no weakness left.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 22, 2009)

Jafar gets erased with a casual back hand.

Goku is a god-killer. Genies can get it too.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

Jafar can basically do whatever he wants to Goku.


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

Jafar walks him into the ocean.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 22, 2009)

Jafar teleports him to the palm of his hand, grows larger than Earth, and holds him in his grip in space. Goku suffocates due to lack of oxygen.

Yay.


----------



## Wesker (Jul 22, 2009)

What is Jafar's highest showing of power?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Wesker said:


> What is Jafar's highest showing of power?



Creating mini solar systems in his hand during the last part of the movie I believe.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 22, 2009)

Any feats that can be ascribed to Genie would also qualify for Jafar.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 22, 2009)

Wesker said:


> What is Jafar's highest showing of power?



Utterly raping Genie, who spun the planet in his hand like a basketball.


----------



## Ubogin (Jul 22, 2009)

Goku loses hard since he has no means of killing/affecting Jafar.


----------



## Wesker (Jul 22, 2009)

Can you link videos of Genie spinning the planet please?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 22, 2009)

Nah.

Too lazy.

Someone else get it.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Utterly raping Genie, who spun the planet in his hand like a basketball.



Genie spun the planet, but how come no one died? The planet should have been void of life....afterall we didn't see Genie ressurecting anyone, because well he can't.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Genie spun the planet, but how come no one died? The planet should have been void of life....afterall we didn't see Genie ressurecting anyone, because well he can't.



He can, he just chooses not, it's a restriction that he himself put on him. He even says so.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> He can, he just chooses not, it's a restriction that he himself put on him. He even says so.



Yeh he says something like when he does its not a pretty sight. Meaning he can't do it properly.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Yeh he says something like when he does its not a pretty sight. Meaning he can't do it properly.



He probally means it's only partial and thier essentially zombies, or that he doesn't have enough practice doing it.

But irrgardless he can still do it.

Also him spinning the world might have had some Toonforce behind it.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Genie spun the planet, but how come no one died? The planet should have been void of life....afterall we didn't see Genie ressurecting anyone, because well he can't.



Who would have ever thought a reality warper would be able to do things not realistic?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Who would have ever thought a reality warper would be able to do things not realistic?



And where did I complain about it being unrealistic? Its fiction for goodnesssake . Regardless you guys are saying that he could kill with that move. Even though he couldn't kill a whole planet with it. Regardless Jafar wins.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> And where did I complain about it being unrealistic? Its fiction for goodnesssake . Regardless you guys are saying that he could kill with that move. Even though he couldn't kill a whole planet with it. Regardless Jafar wins.



Kill with the move?

It shows he can grow larger than the planet, which means he could obviously destroy a planet.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

Because Genie is nigh omnipotent. Maybe he CHOSE not to allow people to die? Open your damn mind for once.

And the feat is used to show how powerful he is. Genie can instantly make himself 20 times bigger than Earth and spin it on his finger, means he can make Goku the size of an ant, hold him in the palm of his hand, teleport into space, and let him suffocate.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Because Genie is nigh omnipotent. Maybe he CHOSE not to allow people to die? Open your damn mind for once.
> 
> And the feat is used to show how powerful he is. Genie can instantly make himself 20 times bigger than Earth and spin it on his finger, means he can make Goku the size of an ant, hold him in the palm of his hand, teleport into space, and let him suffocate.



You forgot the part where I said REGARDLES JAFAR WINS. get off my dick please.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Kill with the move?
> 
> It shows he can grow larger than the planet, which means he could obviously destroy a planet.



Destroy a planet void of life yes. *REGARDLESS JAFAR WINS*


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 22, 2009)

What possessed the OP to pit Goku against a high-end reality warper?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> What possessed the OP to pit Goku against a high-end reality warper?



Spite and bait.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> You forgot the part where I said REGARDLES JAFAR WINS. get off my dick please.



Yeah but you tried to nit pick shit again, by saying "If Genies earth spin was legit, howcome the people didnt die?"

And I responded with, Genie is Nigh omnipotent, he didnt ALLOW them to die.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Yeah but you tried to nit pick shit again, by saying "If Genies earth spin was legit, howcome the people didnt die?"
> 
> And I responded with, Genie is Nigh omnipotent, he didnt ALLOW them to die.



I didn't question the legitimacy of the feat. Post the quote where I specifically did that. As I said get of my dick.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

Why would you bring it up then? Why would you question such a clear feat? Like I said, because you were grasping at straws.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Why would you bring it up then? Why would you question such a clear feat? Like I said, because you were grasping at straws.



It's more like pointing out Genie's inconsistency any ways I said *Jafar wins regardless* but because you're addicted to my dick, you ignore that and keep comming back for more.

-Puts Smoker on ignore list-


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

Inconsistent how? How is spinning the earth on his finger inconsistent? All high level reality warpers can do shit like that. THIS IS FICTION. Jesus. Why do you post here if you are gonna whine about shit like this?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Spite and bait.



figures.







ten char.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

And FYI I dont want your Disney resenting dick. The only dick I accept is Disney dick!


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> It's more like pointing out Genie's inconsistency any ways I said *Jafar wins regardless* but because you're addicted to my dick, you ignore that and keep comming back for more.
> 
> -Puts Smoker on ignore list-



What is it with you and insinuating guys want your genitalia?

Is there something you need to get off your chest brah?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> What is it with you and insinuating guys want your genitalia?
> 
> Is their something you need to get off your chest brah?



You got a problem with homosexuals?


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

You are a homosexual and you hate Disney? sigh


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> You are a homosexual and you hate Disney? sigh



You're homophobic?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> You got a problem with homosexuals?



Whatever gave you that idea? That would be strange considering I myself am bisexual.

I am just here to help you get over your own sexual confusion my child.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> You're homophobic?


You got a problem with Homophobes


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Whatever gave you that idea? That would be strange considering I myself am bisexual.
> 
> I am just here to help you get over your own sexual confusion my child.



How am I confused when I haven't told you what I am?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> How am I confused when I told you what I am?



What?

You mean you really are gay?

Hm, well that sucks, usually insinuating straight guys are gay pisses them off and leads to much lulz, since you actually are gay it appears my efforts were in vain. 

Also, how is Genie spinning the planet inconsistent? Got anything to disprove it?


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

Im not homophonic at all. I can befriend any type of person. I definitely hate gay people who push their gayness on straight people. Kinda like how you keep claiming im on your dick.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> What?
> 
> You mean you really are gay?
> 
> ...



The fact that a feat like that should have life wiped the planet, plus the fact Genie can't kill directly, and that would be killing directly. Kinda inconsistent don't you think.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> The fact that a feat like that should have life wiped the planet, plus the fact Genie can't kill directly, and that would be killing directly. Kinda inconsistent don't you think.



Jesus christ. Didnt I already fucking tell you. This is why I negged you. You Ignore everything somebody says that shoots your bias arguments down.

GENIE IS NIGH OMNIPOTENT. He can EASILY do whatever he wants with the planet, while magically keeping everyone alive. He is THAT powerful.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Im not homophonic at all. I can befriend any type of person. I definitely hate gay people who push their gayness on straight people. Kinda like how you keep claiming im on your dick.



I wasn't pushing it on you. I don't really like you and would like you not to reply to my comments. But every single comment I make...even the ones where I clearely state in bold letters that Goku or whoever is not Genie will lose, you have something to insult and bitch about. Plus you message me and frequently visit my profile stalking me in every thread I post....it would seem like your on my dick.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 22, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Im not homophonic at all. I can befriend any type of person. I definitely hate gay people who push their gayness on straight people. Kinda like how you keep claiming im on your dick.


IMO sexual orientation has nothing to do with anything in this forum.
I'm a straight foot fetishist. Does that eeffect my posts? i doubt it.
On topic, the Genie wins.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> The fact that a feat like that should have life wiped the planet, plus the fact Genie can't kill directly, and that would be killing directly. Kinda inconsistent don't you think.



He's a reality warper.

They are not bound by shit like should haves or reality.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I wasn't pushing it on you. I don't really like you and would like you not to reply to my comments. But every single comment I make...even the ones where I clearely state in bold letters that Goku or whoever is not Genie will lose, you have something to insult and bitch about. Plus you message me and frequently visit my profile stalking me in every thread I post....it would seem like your on my dick.



I negged you for obvious reasons and posted ONE post on your profile.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> IMO sexual orientation has nothing to do with anything in this forum.
> I'm a straight foot fetishist. Does that eeffect my posts? i doubt it.
> On topic, the Genie wins.



He (Captain Smoker) will totally ignore the last sentence of your post.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> He's a reality warper.
> 
> They are not bound by shit like should haves or reality.



Whatever. Regardless Jafar wins. 

-waits for Dark Jaxx or Captain Smoker to ignore my last sentence-


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

Why would I ignore it. You finally made a perfectly logical post, without any smart ass ignorant grasp at a straw.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Why would I ignore it. You finally made a perfectly logical post, without any smart ass ignorant grasp at a straw.



-Put's you on ignore list-


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

Good. Yer weird and post garbage anyways.


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> -Put's you on ignore list-



Congrats on that!!!! Not only you proven yourself to be immature but now you can't handle an argument.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Congrats on that!!!! Not only you proven yourself to be immature but now you can't handle an argument.



What argument? I said Jafar wins.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 22, 2009)

How the frak did this thread reach six pages?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> How the frak did this thread reach six pages?



Because Omega and Smoker won't stop bitching at each other is the reason, i'm going to neg them both in a minute if they don't shut the hell up.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

This thread should have ended on page 1 with Goku being turned into a chicken .

The OBD is for debating, not for a bunch of pussies to be whining and bitching at each other for pages on end. Take that shit to the blender or the Chatterbox.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Platinum, add this to the wiki. We need a list for lulz debates, or stupid ones, if we don't have one already.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Platinum, add this to the wiki. We need a list for lulz debates, or stupid ones, if we don't have one already.



What should i name the section? I'll see what i can do.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 23, 2009)

Wesker said:


> Can you link videos of Genie spinning the planet please?



At the very end.
Deviation

*Wonders how many times I've had to post these vids* 

As for Jafar, massive reality warping and immortality.



Omega Level said:


> Spite and bait.



Yeah no. Like I said, it was to prove a point. Of course, you are in such a state of such emotional damage over this that you refuse to think otherwise.

Not my problem.



hadomaru said:


> figures.



Oh look, more emotional damage.





Darth Nihilus said:


> Platinum, add this to the wiki. We need a list for lulz debates, or stupid ones, if we don't have one already.



Actually, I'm planning on doing a wiki page for Jafar.

-----

Enough of this derailment. It's obvious who the winner is, so talking about homosexuality and bitching is not helping anyone.

Jafar wins while singing a catchy tune.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

*thinks about it*

Stupid/Lulz Threads

And there you go


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *thinks about it*
> 
> Stupid/Lulz Threads
> 
> And there you go



Such originality . I'll ask in the Wiki thread if i can make it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

So old school


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So old school



It's actually pretty retro if you think about it .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybe I should make a banner for it


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 23, 2009)

Why is this not locked yet? Jafar would able to solo all of DBZGT in this form and Goku has 0% chances of winning.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Maybe I should make a banner for it



I would put that in my sig !



Hellspawn28 said:


> Why is this not locked yet? Jafar would able to solo all of DBZGT in this form and Goku has 0% chances of winning.



I have seen far worse threads than this not be locked. It's not that bad but still the whining should stop.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Might do it tomorrow. Just need to find some interesting stock for a sig/banner


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Might do it tomorrow. Just need to find some interesting stock for a sig/banner



If you do it send me a link and i will put it in my sig .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Will doeth


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Will doeth



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Found some stock. Sig coming tomorrow. Count on it. Might even make an avatar


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Found some stock. Sig coming tomorrow. Count on it. Might even make an avatar



I'll make it my avatar as well .


----------



## Red (Jul 23, 2009)

Has anyone said speed blitz?

Goku could rip off Jafar's head or something of that nature before he can reality warp.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Red said:


> Has anyone said speed blitz?
> 
> Goku could rip off Jafar's head or something of that nature before he can reality warp.



Much good that is going to do against an immortal who can regenerate from nothing .


----------



## Ubogin (Jul 23, 2009)

Red said:


> Has anyone said speed blitz?
> 
> Goku could rip off Jafar's head or something of that nature before he can reality warp.



He is immortal, and only way to kill him would be destroying his lamp, which doesn't exist in this battle.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

I call 9 pages b4 closure. +1


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 23, 2009)

Im about to neg the shit out of these two high jackers talking about a OBD wiki and shit. GTFO with that gay shit.


----------



## Red (Jul 23, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Much good that is going to do against an immortal who can regenerate from nothing .





exeBeast said:


> He is immortal, and only way to kill him would be destroying his lamp, which doesn't exist in this battle.


So basically Goku can't win.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Im about to neg the shit out of these two high jackers talking about a OBD wiki and shit. GTFO with that gay shit.



Kind of like how you already derailed the shit out of this thread with you bitching, do you know the meaning of irony.. 

Like your little negging power can do shit to either my or Nihilus' rep .



Red said:


> So basically Goku can't win.



Basically yes. This is a rape thread that should of ended with the first post.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 23, 2009)

Goku could only win with full knowledge and the lamp right in front of him.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2009)

Red said:


> So basically Goku can't win.



Yes, Jafar's just too much for him to handle, and he has no way to actually kill Jafar, while on the otherhand Jafar has a number of ways to take down Goku.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

As a reply, I am someone important, derp


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> As a reply, I am someone important, derp



He gave you the same message . 

Come on Smoker you need to be more creative than that.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 23, 2009)

You guys are like a butt. Platinum is the right butt cheek, Nilius is the left butt cheek. It seems, you two are always together everywhere you go, at the same times.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh, stop it with your trolling


----------



## Seyta (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow... this thread just made my day...

Watching Omega Level AND Captain Smoker fight it out against EACH OTHER?

Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> You guys are like a butt. Platinum is the right butt cheek, Nilius is the left butt cheek. It seems, you two are always together everywhere you go, at the same times.



You need to try harder....

On topic Jafar can also turn Goku into a soccer ball and kick him at the sun .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 23, 2009)

Who the fuck put the high tier reality warper against the planet buster?

Also, this thread is like a fail parade.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats what i asked.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Who the fuck put the high tier reality warper against the planet buster?



Spite and Bait.


----------



## tituspullo (Jul 23, 2009)

Doesnt a genie need a lamp to survive?  How can jafar not have a lamp.  He autoloses because he cant exist in OPs conditions.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2009)

tituspullo said:


> Doesnt a genie need a lamp to survive?  How can jafar not have a lamp.  He autoloses because he cant exist in OPs conditions.



He has a lamp, it's just not where Goku can get to it.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 24, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> You guys are like a butt. Platinum is the right butt cheek, Nilius is the left butt cheek. It seems, you two are always together everywhere you go, at the same times.



This is entertaining


On topic, Jafar turns Goku into one of the pieces of popcorn Micheal is eating.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 24, 2009)

Jafar wins either by suicide bombing. Or turning Iago into Gilbert Gottfried and he talks to Goku until Goku blows himself up.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jul 24, 2009)

you hear that?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-anabfAg06U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_ClUT5rJdo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

that's the world, laughing at how ridiculous this thread is.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

I called 9 pages.
OBD make it happen


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 26, 2009)

Goku's only real defence is his speed in evading Jafar's magic...but he'll eventually be caught and sent somewhere even he can't survive and will die. Even the strongest Kamehameha ain't hurting a Genie if his lamp isn't there...and a Spirit Bomb gives Jafar plenty of time to zap him.


----------



## Trism (Jul 26, 2009)

This really doesn't seem like a fair match. Goku has no method of killing Jafar.


----------

